# TCP Client Android



## BigPun (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe ein kleines WLAN Modul worauf ein TCP Server installiert ist. 
Das Modul funktioniert und der TCP Server läuft auch.

Um Daten an mein Modul zu senden benutze ich TeraTerm und mach damit eine TCP Verbindung auf. Mit EscapeSequenzen sende ich ein DatenStream an den Server und möchte ihn nun über meine APP einlesen können.


```
// OutputStream of TCP Server
				try {
					in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(socket
							.getInputStream()));
					String incomingTxt = in.readLine();
					outputText.setText(incomingTxt);

					in.close();
				} catch (IOException e) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					e.printStackTrace();
				}

			}
```

Beim einlesen der Daten hängt das Programm eine zeitlang. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Zeile wo "in.readLine()" aufgerufen wird, auf etwas wartet. Ich habe vorhin gelesen das eventuell diese Methode auf einen Zeilenumbruch oder ähnliches wartet. Wie kann ich ihm mitteilen das er einfach, beispielsweise 3 sekunden lang einliest und das eingelesene einfach gleich ausgibt. Wie hebe ich die warte-Schleife auf?


Danke für die TIpps


----------



## anti-held (12. Mai 2014)

Vill verwendest du einfach keinen BufferedReader sondern liest zeichenweise die Werte vom Stream und fügst diese zusammen.


----------



## BigPun (14. Mai 2014)

Okay 

Aber dazu verwende ich doch dann auch den BufferedReader, nur mit der read() methode, die dann char einliest und dann über die entsprechende methode zu einem String zusammensetzt?!

Grüsse


----------



## anti-held (14. Mai 2014)

Ich dachte eher daran, die einzelnen bytes direkt aus dem Inputstream zu lesen.


----------

